# F00D StAMPS



## c0dy (Jan 4, 2012)

so i left cali in september and i racked up 830 on my food stamp card. i will take 50 cents on the dollar no problem but i dont want to carry 50 pound bags of rice around the TL. im in san francisco if anybody knows a easier way to do this that would be great


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 4, 2012)

c0dy said:


> so i left cali in september and i racked up 830 on my food stamp card. i will take 50 cents on the dollar no problem but i dont want to carry 50 pound bags of rice around the TL. im in san francisco if anybody knows a easier way to do this that would be great


 
An easier way to do what, exactly?


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Jan 4, 2012)

are you talking about selling them of something?? i dont know cos where im staying i just go to the cornor store and he gives me fifty dollers for every hundred thats usually how it works... id say go infront of some grocery store and just ask people


----------



## c0dy (Jan 4, 2012)

sell these 830$ of food stamps for 415 cash, in NY you just swipe your card at the Arab store and they pay half. but out here you got to buy these huge bags of rice and sell them to the restaurants. i just want to sell these quick and jet


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, you just wanna turn them into cash? I'm not gonna give you any advice, but...olive oil is expensive and walmart doesn't require ID for returns of $25. Just saying...


----------



## c0dy (Jan 4, 2012)

lol i'm not allowed at walmart anymore but i know what your saying. i'll figure it out i'm not to stressed about it


----------



## acer910 (Jan 4, 2012)

thats a regional thing^

edit:to mksnowboarder


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Jan 4, 2012)

just go to a grocery store... "ill pay for your groceries" say they spend 2oo youll get 1oo yea they do the same thing in camden nj. he even lets me get cigarettes


----------



## CXR1037 (Jan 4, 2012)

In this thread: things get blown up.

cxR - oi oi oi


----------



## acer910 (Jan 4, 2012)

selling foodstamps aint no big secret


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 4, 2012)

acer910 said:


> thats a regional thing^
> 
> edit:to mksnowboarder


 
Fine, store credit can be used to purchase visa gift cards which can be used directly, or used to send cash via paypal if the recipient has a bank acct.


----------



## acer910 (Jan 4, 2012)

no i was saying the limitations are a regional thing. for example, in my hometown you cant return a single damn thing without a receipt now. we used tto just return shiiiitons of stuff for store credit, cus what cant you buy from walmart??


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 4, 2012)

fuckin find someone at a grocery store with a kid who looks cool and ask em if they want yer card .......


----------



## acer910 (Jan 4, 2012)

veraladd said:


> heroin


 
why the fuck you would want to....


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Jan 4, 2012)

Actually, I bought heroin at a walmart in Pheonix once.... haha.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 4, 2012)

is there any real point to this thread?


----------



## menu (Jan 4, 2012)

theres special stores all over SF. try your luck. or ask other kids. specially haight kids


----------



## hobojudah (Jan 4, 2012)

mksnowboarder said:


> Oh, you just wanna turn them into cash? I'm not gonna give you any advice, but...olive oil is expensive and walmart doesn't require ID for returns of $25. Just saying...


They actually have a policy now to where food items must be returned for food items. I tried this today and ended up with 30 dollars worth of cooking oil.. fuck. I wonder if beer counts as a food item? Two free thirty racks is better than nothing I guess  .


----------



## acer910 (Jan 5, 2012)

probably not... but everything you need to make prison wine is!


----------

